# Signed Design Embossed On Case Back ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Noticed this whilst giving a watch a quick rub with a cleaning cloth ....










... it appears to be 'HUGUEN N'. A quick Google suggests a surname of French origin.

Any thoughts ??

Julian (L)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that a case back from a Molnjia? Then thats a fake brand name in memory of some well known watchmaker...

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Is that a case back from a Molnjia? Then thats a fake brand name in memory of some well known watchmaker...
> 
> Andreas


Andreas,

The case is not from a Molnija, it is one of two very similar Golana pocket watches that I have. It is the one on the left in the following photographs.



















This is the only TCDD watch I have where the case back logo is 'signed'.

Regards

Julian (L)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

All the same...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> All the same...


... that puts paid to my hope of having found something unusual and interesting









:rofl:


----------

